# SodaStream CO2 Bottles



## hax9215 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone try one of these? Seems a good idea, but I have concerns about buying those little bottles of CO2 for $14.99.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 30, 2012)

I have one, and I bought 2 extra canisters. Never had a problem.


----------



## Seth (Apr 30, 2012)

Just a cost/benefit. I bought one for my main squeeze who drinks gallons of club soda everyday so she saves money. On the other hand with the three nights/week that she spends here I have to have cases of club soda on hand. Time for me to buy one too. She loves this thing.


----------



## tk59 (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't know how it would compare in terms of cost effectiveness but you can make any carbonated drink you want by just putting an appropriate amount of dry ice in a coke bottle loaded with the corresponding flat drink.


----------



## unkajonet (May 1, 2012)

Deja vu, tk


----------



## Andrew H (May 1, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I don't know how it would compare in terms of cost effectiveness but you can make any carbonated drink you want by just putting an appropriate amount of dry ice in a coke bottle loaded with the corresponding flat drink.



Just don't forget about it.


----------



## tk59 (May 1, 2012)

@unka: And your point is?
@Andrew: It's no different than any other form of carbonation. As long as you don't exceed the amount that can dissolve in the liquid present, you'll be fine.


----------



## Andrew H (May 1, 2012)

tk59 said:


> @Andrew: It's no different than any other form of carbonation. As long as you don't exceed the amount that can dissolve in the liquid present, you'll be fine.



I've just never heard of someone exploding a glass or plastic bottle with other home forms of carbonation, that's all. Shrapnel is never a good thing.


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2012)

I spend more than a little free time assisting at locally owned gourmet store and enjoy the carb water from "soda stream". Its my understanding that W&S has acquired exclusive distro of the "penguin" model and those that are left in the retail stream are heavily discounted. If you are thinking about one this is a good time to buy. (I did and like it a lot)

I'm not a fan of the new model. More difficult to carbonate and does not do it as well. Suggest finding a discounted penguin or pay W&S retail $199 or stick with bottled soda water. 

A CO2 can comes with any model, refills are $15 w trade in. A charged can lasts me about a month with frequent use. 

Regards


----------

